# Fuel filter leak



## PanJet (Jun 18, 2013)

Yup, I twisted mine off and had to replace the entire lower cap. The whole water separator is only sold as an entire unit, so I had to purchase the whole thing. The nice part is you'll get another filter with it as well, so just think of it as a very expensive filter.

The water separator drain is _very_ sensitive to over-tightening. Be very careful when opening/closing it.

Here's my thread about it: Broke Water Drain


----------



## Mannyaplus11 (Jun 6, 2013)

Thanks for the quick response. Glad I'm on the only one to do this.


----------



## Cruz15 (Mar 17, 2016)

17.70 inch-pounds is not alot of force.


----------

